# Fire Mouths



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

ok too much coffee! ok heres my prob. not really a prob its a blessing but it just threw my plans for the move out the window.

i've been noticing my firemouths being a lil more dominant than usual and chasing the barbs away for the last few days and landscaping behind the driftwood. i just chalked this out to them being them. well a few mins ago i peeked into the tank from the back and these two lil fellas have been quite busy. found a cluster of eggs on the driftwood and nice pit dug out right underneath the eggs. 

thanks to Loha am prepared for the feeding bit. 

do i need to move the barbs from the tank till the fry are big enough? everything i have read so far is that my firemouths can and will take out other fish if they feel their brood is being threatened.

ideas and comments please.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Tough call Zakk. In a 15 the tiger barbs might can get to the eggs, On the other hand if you try to net out all the barbs, it might disturb the firemouths. I would also be concerned with the knife at night. I think I would leave everything alone. The important thing now is for that pair of cichlids to form a good solid bond. Protecting those eggs together will do that. If they are not successful, you can then take all the other fish out and the firemouths will probably spawn again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

oh the ghost knife died Ron. havent updated my signature.

with the male playing Battle Tank with the barbs and the female being the resident devil near the eggs, my poor barbs have been banished to one corner of the tank! LOL. if one of the even swims towards the driftwood, daddy comes flying out at them with all guns blazing!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Perfect... Just leave them alone. You may loose some barbs. It will get worse when the babies are free swimming. Do you have a fry tank available? If so get it ready and be ready with fry food. I use baby brine shrimp. As soon as the fry are free swimming they will congergate in a fairly tight little ball with the parents standing guard. As they get older the ball will loosen up as the babys get more adventurous. To save the maximum number of babys you need to get them out as soon after they become free swimming as possible. I use a piece of tubing a little larger than air line tubing and suction the babys right into a bucket. Start the suction well away from the babys and after it gets to going good, move the end of the tubing to the ball and suck em right up. Watch mom. She will try to take your hand off!!!! LOL. I usually leave a few babys for mom and dad to take care of. That helps the bonding thing for later.. This is exciting isn't it Zakk. For me, this is what its all about.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh u havent seen my facebook wall post yet have u? LOL. yea this is fun! yupp i got a 7 gallon already running. i'll move the guppy from there to the 12 since thats where the will end up eventually. to be honest am scared to touch the tank! if walk by it the firemouth are followin my steps all flared up.......am like SHEEEEEEESH chill out!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

food wise i will feed them Megafry. a lil something loha sent me. Thanks again Sir!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

What is megafry?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

its something new Ron. loha would be the best person who can give you an update on this.


----------



## carr65 (Nov 21, 2009)

take the barbs out ,your fire mouths will defend their eggs and tear up the barbs if they go near the eggs .


----------

